# TEPCO Unit 2 Survey



## Foxbat (Jan 28, 2018)

Well, it seems despite leaving after spending 32 years in the Nuclear Industry, I still have it in my blood and I'm constantly searching for the latest news. So here it is.

TEPCO (Tokyo Electric Power Company) have released the results of last year's survey of Fukishima Unit 2. They sent in a robot with a pan-and-tilt camera and here are the results.
Unfortunately, despite the remote camera also having a dosimeter, there are no mention of doserates inside the reactor containment. 
Tepco surveys interior of unit 2 containment vessel

And here's last year's Unit 3 survey
Tepco study of unit 3 containment vessel under way


----------

